# Relaxation CDs/Audiobook



## aDH (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good relaxation CD/Audiobook? DW has a lot on her plate at the moment and the stress is getting to her.

Thanks


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi aDH

How lovely are you I'm sure your a big help already.  I don't know where you are in your treatment so apologies if this doesn't apply but I found the Natal therapy IVF CD really helpful it goes through visualisation and meditation techniques pre and post embryo transfer.  Good luck.

Nics xx


----------



## charlie_44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi

Sorry can't help with the CD but just wanted to say just carry on being supportive for you DW as that will really help - my DH helps me de-stress just by giving me loads of hugs, listening to my moans & cries (lots!) and even just getting on with the housework is a big help  

Good luck with it all, Charlie


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi aDH

There are lots of different meditation and relaxation cds on www.holisticshop.co.uk  you can listen to different tracks and try the one you like most.

I've got the Philip Permutt 'Little meditation album' and I like that but everyone's different.  I have a whole load of different stress in my life and find this one helps.

Hope your DW is feeling better soon.

Jenny
xx


----------

